# Group shot



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

A group shot of ym siam project girls


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

*ded of cute* *_*


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There's a total of 14 does so will have to pick threw them soon as I can't keep them all sadly


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I do love your siamese.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice bounty. I see one lady that stands out, but I just realized I don't know much of anything about Siamese standards. I'd also chose too many of the blacks, I suspect, although I can't really tell much about them. Good luck sorting through them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*blinK* 

So nice; so far away. 8/


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

some lovely looking mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you,
The lighter girl is a blue point who popped up, my second one sine the blue point that started the project. Her next litter I'll be keeping a son to put back to her.

I really like the blacks, they all carry Siamese too, I'm putting one to a cream in hopes of breeding a line of typey blacks to use. There not show worthy but they will do for me.

If there's any Siam at the next show I'm going to check them out to see how far off they are in colour


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice mice PPV! Lovely color.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

There are some nice siamese in there. The blacks are beautiful as well!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't envy you having to choose from them, they all look great to me - both these dark pointed siams and the deep coloured blacks... The inability to choose is actually my biggest problem with mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah im def keeping a black buck as a possible replacement for his sire, ill waite till the day befor the show to pick who ill keep lol i cheat with the fox bucks, ill only keep back bucks when i have a show comming up than pick the best 5 and entre all 5 in the show and then let the judge decide who is the best.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't call that cheating, sounds like a great idea actually!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> ... i cheat with the fox bucks, ill only keep back bucks when i have a show comming up than pick the best 5 and entre all 5 in the show and then let the judge decide who is the best.


That right there? Causing me pure envy! :lol: Although, I might get a stab at trying that. Once a year, with a 9.5 hour, one way, drive.


----------

